# Apply for DOL certificate at SA consulate overseas



## traciedutoit (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I am currently living in the U.S., and have a work offer from South Africa. I am planning to apply for a work permit at the LA consulate, and in the list of requirements is the Department of Labour certificate.

My question is, can I apply for this DOL certificate at the Consulate/Embassy in LA, or do I need to apply for it in South Africa?

Has anyone applied for a SA work permit from the U.S?

Thanks so much,
Tracie.


----------

